# Good hay feeders?



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I have two Nigies, and I would like to build two portable, semi-small hayfeeders to feed them seperately. I have heard that using a 5 gallon bucket and wire and crafting one is a good way to do it... what do you think?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I personally use square 5 gallon buckets with holes cut towards the bottom, one in front and one on each side, I have them screwed onto the barn walls. They really cut down on waste and I fill 4 buckets up for 5 does in the am as well as pm once the weather makes browse unavailable... I've really cut back on the amount of hay I go through from October to April

With using a portable hay bucket, you can secure them inside with an eyescrew type bolt in a wall and a swivel snap to clip the bucket handle to it and you can use the same swivel to clip them to a fence outside.


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

Liz, could you post a picture?


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Great idea! I'm gonna try that this weekend!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Momma2many said:


> Liz, could you post a picture?


I'll second that request!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll need to take some new pics...hopefully will get to that tomorrow

This link has one made the same way I do mine...only my buckets are square.
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f1...date-pictures-131844/?highlight=bucket+feeder

Pic is on the second page :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

For small goats, you could probably even use the corner horse feeders, they are great big tubs, you can clip them into the corner if you insert eyehooks. You could put some wire or something over the top to keep them from jumping in/climbing in them. 
My husband got a bunch of these from the farm he works at - they were going to toss them and they are in great shape! <hard plastic, and they wanted to try the rubber kind>.
We use these for our young boer does and they work great. We only have one that tries to climb in it, not sure what she thinks the advantage is by putting her front feet in it lol


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

I really want to make one of those bucket feeders, liz. Right now I occasionally use a hay net made of baling string...easy to make but tricky to fill sometimes. But it works. =) link


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I plan to make two of the feeders mentioned by Liz sometime this week! Already bought the supplies! Liz, do you put a lid on yours to keep them from making a mess?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry... I've been busy with work as well as needing to put new shingles on my porch roofs
I have pics and I do not use the lids because the buckets are placed at a level where only the "holes" are accessed, one feeder however is a bit close to their bench so they do reach from the top and I tried putting the lid on it BUT somehow the smarty's figured out how to get it off.


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Liz, I think you mentioned this once...what is that tubing stuff that you use to line the hole?
My dad is going to make one of those feeders.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The tubing I used was the lines for oxygen use... my hubby however said that tubing for gas lines for small engines would work. I think that any type of flexible, soft tubing would work, a garden hose might too, not sure if the diameter would be too big though.

I have had to duct tape the tubing once it was split to cover the edges because the " feed me now I'm starving" way my goats eat their hay they manage to push the tube covers off.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

I did close to the same thing for my La Manchas and token Alpine-I cut a 55 gallong plastic barrel in hals -cut a rectangle and then cut the 2 by 4 inch sqaures from a hog panel about 2 feet long and stuck that in front of my rectangle-these have drastically redused my hay waste! I am making 2 more for my larger stalls
KarmaKee Farm La Manchas
MN


----------

